# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Apakah KOI KOI ASLI INDONESIA ini bagus atau tidak ?

## Dony Lesmana

Dear Sahabat KOIS

sudah lama saya tidak memposting ikan2 saya, dan 1 tahun belakangan ini saya tertarik kepada KEEPING KOI LOKAL ASLI INDONESIA..

ada beberapa yang saya keep dan saya cukup senang dengan hasilnya 

Nah menurut para sahabat KOIS , bagaimana perkembangan ikan2 koi lokal ini ? Bagaimana jika dibawa show dan melawan import bisa menang atau tidak ? apakah bisa tembus 80 cm up ??

Demikian penampakannya

1. TANCHO KOHAKU dari KID KOI FARM now 63 cm



2. KOHAKU dari WIGUNA KOI FARM BALI no 54 cm



3. KOHAKU dari WIGUNA KOI FARM BALI now 55 cm



4. KOHAKU from WIGUNA KOI FARM BALI now 54 cm





ayo sahabat KOIS mana yang paling bagus ?


Yuk kita ramaikan forum ini lagi 


Salam :

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Quality 2,3,4 muantap poll om don, kalau di jp berapa duit ini yahh :Behindsofa:

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudutgakelutung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Morello

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

